# New from Kansas



## Rdecker (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello, I am a new to the forum. My wife and I used to do a haunted house for the community we used to live in. We recently moved and missed having a haunted house. Last year, we had a "haunted woods" out behind our house for the kids in our 3 kids classes. It was a big hit, and we are starting to get ready for this year. Looking for new ideas brought me here. Hope to get some good ideas.

RD


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rdecker


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey RD! I love you already!!! Good people are fun!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! Where you at in the fine flat state??


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome aboard!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome fellow Kansan!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Rdecker (Oct 8, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the warm welcome's. I hope to get started on my haunt soon, and will try posting some pictures.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Things are crazy busy around here right now.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! It's always nice to see another haunter from Kansas!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

